# Robin Williams ist tot - Update (23x)



## Lumo (12 Aug. 2014)

"Der Hollywoodstar und Komiker Robin Williams ist tot. Er habe sich offenbar das Leben genommen, teilte die Polizei von Marin County in Kalifornien am Montag (Ortszeit) mit. Der 63-Jährige sei am Montagmittag tot in seinem Haus in der Stadt Tiburon aufgefunden worden. Die Ermittler gingen von Selbstmord durch Ersticken aus." - focus.de

RIP


----------



## xoxoxosteph (12 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Robin Williams ist tod*

Very sad news. RIP Robin Williams


----------



## Crippler (12 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Robin Williams ist tod*

R.I.P. Robin


----------



## steven91 (12 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Robin Williams ist tod*

waaaas och nee oder. er war so ein toller schauspieler. R.I.P robin


----------



## Death Row (12 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Robin Williams ist tod*

Das ...... oh man was für ein Abfuck ..... . Ein großartiger Mann


----------



## Akrueger100 (12 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Robin Williams ist tot*

Danke Robin Williams für die vielen schönen Filme und Serien


----------



## Death Row (12 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Robin Williams ist tot*

Ich kann das immer noch nicht glauben. Ach Robin, es gibt doch in so viel Elend auch einen anderen Weg. 

Warum nur?


----------



## Ludger77 (12 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Robin Williams ist tot*

 man ist das traurig! Ein guter netter Mensch... und dann 
ach nein!!


----------



## Mandalorianer (12 Aug. 2014)

*Robin Williams ist tot*


Er war ein großartiger Schauspieler , ruhe in Frieden 



 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Aug. 2014)

Nano Nano R.I.P ​


----------



## redbeard (12 Aug. 2014)

*Oh Captain, mein Captain!*


----------



## Nielebock (12 Aug. 2014)

ein großer Schauspieler ist von uns gegangen,Robin Williams war ein ein Schauspieler mit vielen Seiten
mal komisch mal ernst aber immer mit einen tiefen Hintergrund spielte er seine Rollen,möge er in Frieden ruhen


----------



## sxxsx1982 (12 Aug. 2014)

Er war der besste


----------



## Anawak (12 Aug. 2014)

redbeard schrieb:


> *Oh Captain, mein Captain!*



Ich muss nur an diese Schlußszene denken und schon fangen meine Augen an wässrig zu werden, nun ist er von uns gegangen

RIP Robin Williams


----------



## Dana k silva (12 Aug. 2014)

R.I.P Robin


----------



## stuftuf (12 Aug. 2014)

ich war heute maximal geschockt bei dieser Nachricht! Ein ganz Großer verlässt die Bühne für immer!

RIP


----------



## tinymama21 (13 Aug. 2014)

R.I.P Mr. Williams


----------



## MetalFan (13 Aug. 2014)

Diese Nachricht hat mich am Montag in negativer Hinsicht umgehauen! 

Auch wenn sein Stern seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr so hell leuchtete, war er einer der Großen und Bekannten seiner Branche!

R.I.P. Robin!


----------

